# Tax Loss - What are we selling?



## son of baglimit (22 June 2005)

After such a boom year, well for some of us anyway, i'm just interested to know what type of stocks are any of us selling down to minimise our CGT - after selling nmso at $1.22 i finally shed my NWS holdings - now i'm just trying to find the right get out price for my final loser - then the taxman can leave me alone.   anyone else ????


----------



## Fleeta (23 June 2005)

My tax losses this year were MGW and RCL...both of which have rebounded in the past week, which surpises me, because I thought many others would also be selling off for tax losses...particularly in light of their profit downgrades.


----------



## son of baglimit (23 June 2005)

gee i didnt think you needed tax losses fleeta - you being such a poor ill informed investor - what was that mug stock you bought this year - something marine ??


----------



## Fleeta (25 June 2005)

Believe it or not, NMS was not the cause of my biggest gain, that belongs to IBA Health - which in % terms was only 250%, but bigger $ than NMS because I didn't have faith in you, Baglimit.


----------



## son of baglimit (28 June 2005)

if you didnt have faith in me fleeta, WHY THE HELL DID YOU BUY THEM - geez


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2005)

In my opinion, faith is not a virtue for trading the share market.

It didn't do much for the christians in the lion arenas, and the share market is not a lot different. 

GP


----------



## Fleeta (29 June 2005)

OK - so I invested less in NMS than I would normally invest (i.e. it was only 2% of my portfolio), because I thought it was very high risk to listen to Baglimit and not know anything about the company. Also the company has no past results that I can look at and evaluate.


----------



## son of baglimit (30 June 2005)

ok fleeta - try nvc this year - but be quick - the wings have been fitted.


----------



## Fleeta (1 July 2005)

OK, i'm in at 37c...i'm trusting you more this time.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 July 2005)

gee - a very quick response to a ramp - wanna buy my car ?


----------



## krisbarry (2 July 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> gee - a very quick response to a ramp - wanna buy my car ?




This is an example of blatant ramping!

A trade was conducted after a ramp

NVC was purchased for 37 cents……

Joe Blow, would you like to comment on this ramping?


----------



## DTM (2 July 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> gee - a very quick response to a ramp - wanna buy my car ?




Hahahahaha.....LMAO    

Odds are now that it will now shoot up to 50 cents....    My experience shows that serious tips lose most times whereas tongue in cheek tips end up winners most times.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 July 2005)

excuse me dtm - it aint any 'tongue in cheek tip' - this thing is gonna move along quite nicely - a comparitive chart might be nms (that wasnt tongue in cheek either) - anyway its out there now - have a look, have a play, leave it go - you decide, but dont complain afterwards.
fleeta enjoy - sure you dont wanna buy my car ?

anyway, back to tax loss selling - WHAT DID WE SELL ?? - ITS ALL OVER NOW


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> This is an example of blatant ramping!
> 
> A trade was conducted after a ramp
> 
> ...




As a ramp, it was a very mild one and was also a bit tongue in cheek, don't you think?  

P.S. No more ramping baglimit or you'll be in for a spanking.  :


----------



## raider (2 July 2005)

I,am only new to this forum ( been reading for about 6 months and have
discovered some interesting information thank you ) but when it comes
to ramping Krisbarri (LVL I think ) and Chicken with his ZFX and any other
stock he owns would have to be the worst rampers I have seen.
( How do I insert previous messages into my message )


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2005)

raider said:
			
		

> ( How do I insert previous messages into my message )




If it's in the same thread just hit the 'Quote' button of the post you want to insert.

Otherwise just cut and paste them into your post and then just add the 'QUOTE' tags.


----------



## Fleeta (2 July 2005)

baglimit - i don't need a new car thankyou.

What I was after was a resources stock and you helped me get one...I did spend a couple of hours looking over the financials and reading the website.

It wasn't baglimit talking it up that made me buy in, he just pointed out the stock and I took a closer look.

Thanks for all those people who were concerned about this, but i'm sure we are all old enough and mature enough to make our own decisions...after all, i'd rather listen to baglimit than the stupid brokers that recommended to ION as a strong buy in January 04.


----------



## Fleeta (2 July 2005)

OK - I shouldn't have said 'resources stock' - but I meant connected to the resources industry that will benefit from it.


----------



## markrmau (2 July 2005)

Note: fleeta was the only person that bought that stock on fri, so was soley responsible for the increase.


----------



## son of baglimit (4 July 2005)

and guess who sold them ??


----------



## Fleeta (5 July 2005)

No way - are you serious baglimit?


----------



## son of baglimit (6 July 2005)

no fleeta, only stirring - BUT MADE YA THINK - dont listen to ramps !!
but nvc will be ok - relax - trust me !!!


----------



## Fleeta (29 July 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> no fleeta, only stirring - BUT MADE YA THINK - dont listen to ramps !!
> but nvc will be ok - relax - trust me !!!




Baglimit, what happened to those 'wings' you talked about...looks like they are chained to concrete with NVC stuck in the mid 30's...although quarterly cash flow statement released today looks good...they are already operating cash flow positive which is a great sign, I hope you are right on this one - not that you owe me one after NMS.


----------



## son of baglimit (30 July 2005)

NOT THAT I OWE YOU ONE - i should think not fleeta - yes it was a nice little report - "if you ramp it, it will come"


----------



## son of baglimit (10 August 2005)

its moved a little hey fleeta - and didya jump on the FRE bandwagon too ?


----------



## Fleeta (11 August 2005)

NVC is going to go off...I can sense it.

I'm not on the FRE bandwagon. I don't have any cash left in my 'Trust Baglimits Tips' account for risk management purposes.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 August 2005)

I don't have any cash left in my 'Trust Baglimits Tips' account for risk management purposes.

after NMS and u DONT have any spare ? - u been buying MUL again ?


----------



## Fleeta (12 August 2005)

The profits from NMS went on the house, they are not for 'gambling'


----------



## son of baglimit (12 August 2005)

The profits from NMS went on the house, they are not for 'gambling'


since when r my 'tips' gambling ?


----------



## Fleeta (15 August 2005)

I actually consider all of my trading to be gambling if it is a small cap (i.e. market cap less than $100m)...just my way of thinking about it.


----------



## son of baglimit (15 August 2005)

well just sell everything and plonk it on TAH - and enjoy the ride - nice result coming.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 September 2005)

fleeta - you've gone very quiet - and NVC has progressed into the 50's - much like nms - yar up 50% in a few weeks - what ya gonna do - hold or sell.
and did ya follow tah - nice div too !!!


----------

